# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам билет на 12 марта 2014г. -  Группа 30 SECONDS TO MARS - Киев, Дворец Спорта

## Nadin0108

Концерт группы 30 SECONDS TO MARS,  12 марта 2014г, Киев, Дворец спорта, начало 20.00. 
Билет в Фан зону, стоимость 650 грн. 

Обращаться в личку.

----------


## Nadin0108

продан

----------

